# What do you carry in your car? for protection?



## still learning (Dec 2, 2007)

Hello,  What do you car in your car with you at all times for protection?

We have several flashlights (glove compartment,center console and back of car...emergencies...and light for hitting and blindness...to attacker..(small hand held ones)

pocket knifes to cut seat belts (in case trap)...and ?  glove and center console...

The one I like is a 6 "C" cell Mag light (long enough and skinny enought for a club like weapon) ...and legal to carry as a flashlight!

We were told if carrying a baseball bat? ...make sure you have a baseball and glove too.....(maybe home base too?)

Bowling ball NOT recommended.....? to big a ball? and some has holes in them....

Tire iron is popular and most cars have them, but usually carry in the trunk.....

Things that are legal to carry and is not consider a dangerous weapon in the eyes of the law...(but has other uses too?)   ...chain saw?  or rake? ...maybe a hoe?

Aloha ( long screw drivers, hammers, long wrenches....and so on..?


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 2, 2007)

Me and my cell phone, that is always enough.


----------



## newGuy12 (Dec 2, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Me and my cell phone, that is always enough.


Same here - no weapons in the car.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 2, 2007)

I carry my sense of not going where I shouldn't be.  I always lock my doors when traveling.  I have my cell phone ready.  I practice defensive driving because accidents happen and although I know I am a good driver, I am not too sure of the others out there.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 2, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Me and my cell phone, that is always enough.





Lisa said:


> I carry my sense of not going where I shouldn't be.  I always lock my doors when traveling.  I have my cell phone ready.  I practice defensive driving because accidents happen and although I know I am a good driver, I am not too sure of the others out there.



What they said.  I don't make it a practice to carry weapons.


----------



## Blindside (Dec 2, 2007)

I've got a 4D maglite behind the front seat, and there is usually a lockable folder in arms reach, but I usually carry better tools on me.

Lamont


----------



## crushing (Dec 2, 2007)

Sometimes I leave my escrima sticks in the car, but that's more for convenience than anything.


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 2, 2007)

I've never carried a weapon on me or in my car... unless I was going to a martial arts class.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 2, 2007)

me :EG: 

Sorry couldn't resist

Seriously a rather large maglite


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 2, 2007)

Well...  in my work car, I carry lots of stuff.:biggun::uzi::bazook:

In my personal car...  I carry a flashlight, and a cell phone.  (I am frequently carrying a gun, on or off the clock.) 

What do I recommend? Carry a good light, 4 D-cell or so Maglite or similar light large, tough flashlight.  Carry a cell phone.  (Even a phone with no paid service can call 911 in the US.)  Especially if you live and drive around water or swamps, carry something to break a window.  A spring loaded centerpunch will do it, even if you can't swing it, and is cheaper than some of the special gadgets on the market.  Carry some flares and reflectors -- because there are times when you don't want a fire and times when reflectors aren't particularly visible.  

If you're carrying sporting equipment -- don't be stupid.  That includes martial arts training gear.  Nobody's gonna buy that bat stashed underneath the driver seat is there for playing ball -- even if you have a baseball & glove in the car.  Same thing with any sort of stick; if it's stashed somewhere accessible to the driver suddenly... it's weapon.  If it's in a training bag, with other martial arts gear?  It's a piece of sporting equipment.

Now, you may have noticed that most of what I've suggested is geaed toward coping with an accident, not a violent attack.  Why, you ask?  BECAUSE IT'S MUCH, MUCH MORE LIKELY YOU'LL BE IN A CRASH THAN ATTACKED.  Especially if you practice the principle so eloquently stated by Lisa.  Try to stay out of dangerous places, as much as you can.  Lock the doors.  If you must go somewhere dangerous... keep your windows as much as you can.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Dec 2, 2007)

Cds(Look at what the Sade cd did to the Zombie in Shaun of the dead)
Trash(biological warefare devices) Cellphone(to call for back up)
Pens(to write on my opponents face)


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 2, 2007)

The back seat of my car looks like most peoples I quess: a tire iron (in case of a flat), a open bag of sticks and a uniform, a rope, a long bar used to hold the hood up and whatever happens to be tosed back there each day


----------



## ktaylor75 (Dec 2, 2007)

Just my cell phone, unless I am going hiking in the woods alone, then I will have my survival knife with me, but that is about it.


----------



## grydth (Dec 2, 2007)

Weapon of choice in the West Front trenches WWI and the East Front WWII was the military issue entrenching tool. 

I happen to have one in the SUV for stormy nights like this one, and have dug myself out of being stuck in the snow twice. That actually is what I keep it for, and it comes out of the vehicle when Winter passes. Could be used for self defence.


----------



## searcher (Dec 2, 2007)

I guess I am now one of the few that carries very much at all.

Baseball bat, 6 D Brinkman flashlight, seatbelt cutter, cell phone(most effective tool, not weapon), my tactical knife, on occasion(Short barrel shotgun-not sawed off, and/or my handgun).   Since it is now legal to carry with a CCH/CCW liscence I will carry a handgun, but not often.   I know that many say they avoid the"places they should not be", but not all crime happens in the less than desirable areas.   

Prpare for the worst, hope for the best.


----------



## MJS (Dec 2, 2007)

I have my cell phone with me the majority of the time when I'm in the car.  If I'm in a bad section or an area I'm not too familiar with, I don't hesitate to lock the doors.  Additionally, I like to keep some distance between me and the car in front of me.


----------



## still learning (Dec 3, 2007)

Hello,  Just a note:  It was a police officer telling us if you are going to carry a baseball bat in your car? ...just make sure you have a glove and ball too!   At a special class for the "JC"S)  years ago...."JAYCEES".

Common sense says you are carrying it for protection....BUT the law says you are allow to carry sports equitment like a baseball bat, glove in your car...LEGALLY!

Using a baseball bat....to hit a person...maybe consider a weapon? ...a ball..NO  (just make sure the bad guy is holding the ball?) .oops's..kidding here..

Aloha, ( I do not have a baseball bat...) 

PS: Main thing is? ...anything can be turn into a self-defense tool...."UNLIMITED HERE!"

..a cup of hot coffee...umbrella...SOUNDS-including a loud voice?


----------



## Tames D (Dec 3, 2007)

A box of condoms.


----------



## Big Don (Dec 3, 2007)

I don't intentionally carry any weapons in my car, however, I am rarely without a pocket knife, they just come in handy so often. I also leave a pair of escrima sticks in the pocket on the back of the driver's seat, not because I am afraid I might need them as weapons, but, because my Sifu will, from time to time decide we are going to use sticks in class and it is better to have mine then use the crappy loaner sticks he keeps in the dojo.


----------



## tntma12 (Dec 3, 2007)

I dont keep any weapons in my car either, most times they can be more trouble than help.


----------



## Guardian (Dec 3, 2007)

I just carry a mag flashlight.  If it's a long trip, I pack my baton in an easy to reach place.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 3, 2007)

I have my large Maglite and a lock blade box cutter (not a knife), cell phone, this may be gross but I also dip so I have spit bottles in my car, I can always throw one of those as a last resort only as a last resort because that would just be wrong on so many levels

B


----------



## seninoniwashi (Dec 3, 2007)

still learning said:


> Hello, What do you car in your car with you at all times for protection?


 
Well... I've got a wicked ice scrapper that would make a thief think twice before reaching their hands into my car window :wink2:


----------



## redfang (Dec 3, 2007)

For years there has been an axe handle in the back of my truck( in the cab tho). Its there to this day, however, it is so covered with stuff that it would take five minutes to extricate, no very practical as a weapon. I used it as a lever once and its been in there ever since. However, i usually have a handgun on my person, usually a knife, sometimes pepperspray.


----------



## Danny T (Dec 3, 2007)

I have in all of my vehicles the following;

CPR breathing mask
First aid kit w/small suture kit
4 D cell Maglite
Tool kit with leather gloves
Rain Jacket
Deet
Sunscreen
Sun Glasses
Emergency Cash
Cell phone emergency batt
Cell phone battery charger
Thermal Blanket
Nutrition bars
Beef Jerky
1 Gallon Fresh water
Folding Shovel
Cold Steel SRK
Springfield 1911

I carry on my person;
Metal writing pin
tactical folder
Inova X5 flashlight (this is my key chain) makes a great palm stick
One hand removal leather belt (Great flexible weapon)
Cell phone
Plus a couple of other... toys!

Danny


----------



## tradrockrat (Dec 3, 2007)

Don't have a car.

On my motorcycle I carry a cell phone - it's enough


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 3, 2007)

Pretty much most of the time, if I'm in my car I''m driving either too or from the dojo.  This means that there are two katana, one wakizashi and three bokken at hand ... if I can stop the car, unlock the boot, unzip the cases and get at them.  Oherwise, all I have is my natural wit and charm ... and the abilityto drive faster and better than the bad guy (hopefully) :lol:.


----------



## tellner (Dec 3, 2007)

When I had a pickup and did a lot of work out in rural Clackamas County I always *always *carried:

A machete
A German Entrenching Tool
A gallon of water
A bag of kitty litter
A tow chain
A five D-Cell Maglite
A first aid kit
A space blanket
Anyone who has lived out in the ozone knows what all of these are for. But some scurrilous scalawags  have suggested that I brain people with the flashlight, chop them into bits with the machete, wrap them in the space blanket, tie the "package" up with the chain, bury it with the shovel filling in where needed with kitty litter, and then patch myself up and have a big drink of water 

It's all context.


----------



## thardey (Dec 4, 2007)

tellner said:


> When I had a pickup and did a lot of work out in rural Clackamas County I always *always *carried:
> A machete
> A German Entrenching Tool
> A gallon of water
> ...



Whenever I leave town, especially in the winter I always have:


Battery cables
Flares
Maps
Space Blanket
Matches
Lighter
Tinder
Knife
Parachute Chord, and/or Nylon twine
Trenching Shovel
Tow rope
Come-along (hand operated winch).
Mag-light
Pen-light
Cell phone with charger
Band-aids, gauze, and Neopsorin
A lot of the small stuff above fits nicely into a small backpack, so I just grab it and toss it into whatever car I'm taking, even if I'm riding with someone else.

The bigger stuff lives under the back seat of my truck.

Around town I usually have my cell phone, a pocketknife in my pocket, and a pistol under the seat. I have a CCW, (which only counts for pistols in Oregon) so that's the only weapon I can legally keep concealed and accessible in my truck.

Tellner, what's the kitty litter for? (Other than sinister reasons?)


----------



## tellner (Dec 4, 2007)

The kitty litter helps you get unstuck when the weather is freezing. Put it down. Pour some of the water on it. It freezes into a high-traction clump. It can also help fill in if you've worked one of your wheels into a rut and is ecologically friendlier than salt for putting down on ice.


----------



## Kreth (Dec 4, 2007)

KempoGuy06 said:


> I have my large Maglite...


These are great not only in emergencies, but for the idiot who pulls in behind you and starts flashing his high beams when you refuse to let him merge in after he ignored the 2 miles of "Right lane closed ahead, merge left." signs.


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Dec 4, 2007)

I always have my Kel-tec .380 in the truck and I carry a Gerber folder in my pocket.  Sometimes I also carry a fixed blade as well.  

Just cause I have them doesn't mean I have to use them.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 4, 2007)

tellner said:


> The kitty litter helps you get unstuck when the weather is freezing. Put it down. Pour some of the water on it. It freezes into a high-traction clump. It can also help fill in if you've worked one of your wheels into a rut and is ecologically friendlier than salt for putting down on ice.


Kitty litter is also a pretty good absorbent for lots of fluids.  If you're radiator is leaking after a crash or something like that, you can pour the kitty litter on top to control the runoff. 

Depending on what you drive, and how big the tanks are, it's not a bad idea to keep a small bag of safety absorbent in the car.  You might be able to keep a relatively simple accident (say, backing a semi-tractor into a post and puncturing the fuel tank or driving your car over a fence post and putting a hole into the radiator) from becoming a huge hazmat mess.


----------



## Live True (Dec 4, 2007)

Okay, I'm a female who usually gets off from work at 8pm, and I have a 50 min one way commute to my home in the country.  We have lots of deer, foxes, raccoons, and other assorted critters where I live. And...I am a diabetic....so, for practical sake:


I have a small knife on my keychain (great as a tool, etc.).
a small maglite and a small first aid kit in my glove box.
fruit/energy bars and ocassional beef jerky in my console and glucose tabs
in my trunk:a hefty tire iron, jack, tool kit (hammer, wrenches, etc.), larger first aid kit, thermal blanket, flares, reflective sign, siphon, etc.
During the winter I have a long handled ice scraper/brush in the floor of my backseat and a shovel and cat litter or sand in the trunk (helps with traction as added weight in back and for tossing on the ice, as Tellner said)
So, all are there for practical reasons, but I would use them if I had to do so.  I avoid bad areas, but I drive through areas that are long stretches of lonely at 8 and 9 at night.  Better to be prepared.


----------



## Big Don (Dec 4, 2007)

What "sinister uses" could kitty litter have? 
I'm curious.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 4, 2007)

Big Don said:


> What "sinister uses" could kitty litter have?
> I'm curious.



Reading what she posted, I don't believe she thinks there is a "sinister" use for kitty litter.  But it is carried for a type of protection.  Protecting her from sliding around by giving her added weight and traction when needed.  Isn't having tools with you to help you get out of and prevent bad situations protecting yourself?


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 4, 2007)

It seems I often get asked, around the circle I travel in, to talk about self defense and about weapons.  I keep my martial arts gear in my car as it's convenient ... so I pretty much always have with me what I go to class with - an assortment of sticks and knives and various other things.

I, too, carry my wits and careful driving practices.


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 4, 2007)

Lisa said:


> Reading what she posted, I don't believe she thinks there is a "sinister" use for kitty litter.  But it is carried for a type of protection.  Protecting her from sliding around by giving her added weight and traction when needed.  Isn't having tools with you to help you get out of and prevent bad situations protecting yourself?



Although, I would say that I believe rock salt is better because it will allow you to get out of the snow if you get caught in a bind. Another good one for this is a couple of packs of roof shingles; you can lay them down if you get stuck and need tractions!


----------



## thardey (Dec 5, 2007)

Big Don said:


> What "sinister uses" could kitty litter have?
> I'm curious.



It's supposed to keep animals from digging up buried *ahem* items.


----------



## Big Don (Dec 5, 2007)

thardey said:


> It's supposed to keep animals from digging up buried *ahem* items.


Oh, I'd never heard that one. (We've always used backhoes...  )


----------



## tellner (Dec 5, 2007)

Well, that and it helps fill in any extra holes and crevices left by amateur digging 

Don, why do you _always_ go for the complicated high-tech, high-carbon footprint solution?

Pigs are much more eco-friendly. They recycle embarrassing cadavers without all those nasty diesel fumes. Instead of _spending_ money you can _make_ money off the whole thing.


----------



## tellner (Dec 5, 2007)

I can't help it. John Travolta in Face Off.

Just after he rescues "his" daughter from being raped:

*Castor Troy*:  Do you have protection?  
*Jamie Archer*: Protection? You mean like condoms?  
*Castor Troy*:  No. _[Pulls out balisong and flips it around]_ _*Protection.*_ Next time, let Carl drop his pants, slip this in his thigh, turn it. That way the wound won't close...


----------



## Big Don (Dec 5, 2007)

tellner said:


> Well, that and it helps fill in any extra holes and crevices left by amateur digging
> 
> Don, why do you _always_ go for the complicated high-tech, high-carbon footprint solution?
> 
> Pigs are much more eco-friendly. They recycle embarrassing cadavers without all those nasty diesel fumes. Instead of _spending_ money you can _make_ money off the whole thing.


I've always had friends and family who owned backhoes. I just go with the resources I have available, and we don't keep pigs...


----------



## USMATCSensei (Dec 5, 2007)

Usually a 95 pound doby, and wife..lol


----------



## thardey (Dec 5, 2007)

Big Don said:


> Oh, I'd never heard that one. (We've always used backhoes...  )



You keep wild animals away with backhoes? I'd like to watch that rodeo!

_After_ you dig the hole, drop the (in our case, horse) in, you put kitty litter around the critter to absorb the smell and keep other hungry critters from disturbing our beloved pony.

_Then_ you can cover it up with a backhoe, or pig, or whatever you want to cover it with.


----------



## USMATCSensei (Dec 5, 2007)

lol,if doberman wont eat it get new dog.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Dec 5, 2007)

You'd be amazed at what you can squeeze into a Hyundai five-door...


----------



## karate-dragon (Dec 5, 2007)

Cell phone and one escrima stick by the seat. Don't ever look for trouble, but if someone came after me with my daughter in the car and couldn't just hand over the car or a wallet, I would do whatever it took to protect us.


----------



## KenpoTex (Dec 6, 2007)

First of all, don't forget that the best weapon is the car itself...2,000 lbs. at 35 miles an hour hits pretty hard 

aside from that:
-  neck-knife hanging from the RV-mirror (among other stuff so it's not obvious).  This can serve double duty as a weapon or to get out of a seat-belt

-  2-D Maglight in the seat-pocket of the passenger seat.

-  .357 magnum in the center console (faster than getting the seat-belt off and drawing the glock off my hip )

I also carry a trauma-kit in the seat-pocket of the drivers seat for _fixing_ stuff.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Dec 7, 2007)

besides a light BOB w/ knife inside, I keep my Cold Steel SF Shovel in the back seat. Better than a hatchet in most situations that don't involve cutting wood.


----------



## shujika (Dec 7, 2007)

Hmmmm,...not a lot of gun enthusiests here LOL. Well, I am. I've got my Glock 21 in my console, and a folding knife in the door pocket.


----------



## KenpoTex (Dec 7, 2007)

shujika said:


> Hmmmm,...not a lot of gun enthusiests here LOL. Well, I am. I've got my Glock 21 in my console, and a folding knife in the door pocket.


there are a few of us...unfortunately, we're the minority


----------



## tellner (Dec 7, 2007)

shujika said:


> Hmmmm,...not a lot of gun enthusiests here LOL. Well, I am. I've got my Glock 21 in my console, and a folding knife in the door pocket.


 
I don't leave a gun in the car. If it's not on me it's locked up in the gun safe.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Dec 7, 2007)

tellner said:


> I don't leave a gun in the car. If it's not on me it's locked up in the gun safe.



There you go. Cars are one of the best places for criminals to find guns.


----------



## Blindside (Dec 7, 2007)

shujika said:


> Hmmmm,...not a lot of gun enthusiests here LOL. Well, I am. I've got my Glock 21 in my console, and a folding knife in the door pocket.


 
Like I said, I carry my better tools on me.


----------



## blackrock (Dec 30, 2007)

I don't carry weapons per say but I think it's important to have something around that can be an improvised weapon if needed.  I live in Arizona and we've had a rash of highway shootings and other violent crimes.  

Obviously there isn't much you can do if someone decides to pull up and just shoot you for no reason but I keep a screwdriver in the little pocket on the side of the car door.  Mainly it's a useful tool to have around but if I felt I needed it I know it's there and can access it quickly.

I used to keep a mini bat in the car when I was a teenager.  One that's about 18 inches that the stadiums give out for free at games.  It was basically a billy club.


----------



## Big Don (Dec 30, 2007)

Has anyone mentioned the highly effective "LEAD FOOT"?
Running away is a valid method of self defense, so valid the US military requires it's members to be able to run far enough away in a minimum amount of time.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 3, 2008)

Big Don said:


> Has anyone mentioned the highly effective "LEAD FOOT"?
> Running away is a valid method of self defense, *so valid the US military requires it's members to be able to run far enough away in a minimum amount of time*.


  Well maybe the French military requires good fitness so they can run away but I doubt that's the reason for the U.S. military's standards.


----------



## Explorer (Jan 13, 2008)

Brain (set to AWARENESS mode), Cell Phone, flashlight, hot coffee, gas pedal, pocket knife, various firearms (1911, Baby Eagle, Snub Nosed Revolver, Kel-Tec) depending on what I'm wearing ...


----------



## YoungMan (Jan 14, 2008)

The same weapons I carry away from my car:
hands, feet, and brain.


----------



## Big Don (Jan 14, 2008)

kenpotex said:


> Well maybe the French military requires good fitness so they can run away but I doubt that's the reason for the U.S. military's standards.


That is how my drill sergeant explained  in basic training, lo those many years ago...


----------



## Big Don (Jan 14, 2008)

By the way, kenpotex, the French don't run, that is a dirty lie! They surrender and collaborate...


----------



## LawDog (Jan 15, 2008)

I usually do not have a weapon in my car. If I feel the need for a weapon I will have one that I can carry on my person. If you get seperated from you vehicle then someone else could have the weapon.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 15, 2008)

LawDog said:


> I usually do not have a weapon in my car. If I feel the need for a weapon I will have one that I can carry on my person. If you get seperated from you vehicle then someone else could have the weapon.



That is generally the way I feel as well. I only make that adjustment for long trips; and my 2ndary "car gun" generally goes with me when I seperate from my vehicle. Weapons are aquired too often from vehicle break ins..


----------



## jamz (Jan 15, 2008)

LawDog said:


> I usually do not have a weapon in my car. If I feel the need for a weapon I will have one that I can carry on my person. If you get seperated from you vehicle then someone else could have the weapon.



Same here.  I hate leaving a gun in the car.  I drive through MA a lot as well, and if a gun was stolen out of your car there, you'd lose your carry permit right quick.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 15, 2008)

Big Don said:


> By the way, kenpotex, the French don't run, that is a dirty lie! They surrender and collaborate...


oops, that's right, I stand corrected


----------



## chinto (Jan 21, 2008)

i have a sharp Cold Steel Special Forces Shovel based on the spetsnez shovel.
good as a basic entrenching tool, but balanced to throw and or use as a close combat battle axe effectivly.  and as both a Karateka and a long time SCA member who fights heavy with an axe at times .. well a lot more deadly then any one would think! and besides  "but officer its just my shovel for being stuck in snow or mud or what have you!!"


----------



## Trent (Jan 26, 2008)

Me-- anything I may need for self-defense is already on me.


----------



## chinto (Jan 26, 2008)

remember carrying a gun in you state is good..( unless you are like calif then its by county  sheesh..)  but if you traval out of state or similar you can have a real nightmare if a loaded pistol or even long arm like a rifle or shot gun is found in your car!  in a lot of states even unloaded if its available to the passenger or driver they go nuts!!  but my little shovel is legal every where!  as to a pistol, great.. been known to have one myself.. but you can not have it even in the car in some places...


----------



## searcher (Jan 26, 2008)

searcher said:


> Baseball bat, 6 D Brinkman flashlight, seatbelt cutter, cell phone(most effective tool, not weapon), my tactical knife, on occasion(Short barrel shotgun-not sawed off, and/or my handgun). Since it is now legal to carry with a CCH/CCW liscence I will carry a handgun, but not often.


 

Revision to my previous statement:

I am now a CCH holder and I am now carrying my G17 and my G34 for backup.   I still have all of the above items in my car except the baseball bat.    And my last portion of this statement has also changed.   I carry all of the time, instead of not very often.   I try not to go any place I cannot carry.   Some say we are paranoid, until we save them from death.   I have a great level of confidence in my empty hand skills with situations, but I have still not figured out how to stop bullets empty handed.


----------



## Drac (Jan 26, 2008)

I always have a kubotan on my person...There is usually a PR-24 in easy reach as well as a Combat Cane...


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 26, 2008)

searcher said:


> Revision to my previous statement:
> 
> I am now a CCH holder and I am now carrying my G17 and my G34 for backup. I still have all of the above items in my car except the baseball bat. And my last portion of this statement has also changed. I carry all of the time, instead of not very often. I try not to go any place I cannot carry. Some say we are paranoid, until we save them from death. I have a great level of confidence in my empty hand skills with situations, but I have still not figured out how to stop bullets empty handed.


you carry a 34 to _back up_ your 17?  that's kinda backwards isn't it


----------



## Live True (Jan 27, 2008)

Something that may seem odd to add to this list, but I always have a pair of sneakers in my trunk.  This is mainly for a last minute/unexpected opportunity to stop at the gym, but it's also helpful if I ever have car troubles or need shoes I can run in.


----------



## searcher (Jan 28, 2008)

kenpotex said:


> you carry a 34 to _back up_ your 17? that's kinda backwards isn't it


 

No way.   The 34 is to uncomfortable to wear all of the time and it works well with a small of the back rig when I have to carry it.   With ti beign the size of a 1911 it rides to close to Mr. Wally if I carry it in the 13:30 position.


On a new note, I made the decision today to sell my Taurus and get a G19.   This will allow me to keep my 34 for the times when I am feeling like Dirty Harry.


----------



## buddah_belly (Jan 29, 2008)

Big Don said:


> ...and we don't keep pigs...


 

"We don't rent pigs"---Lonesome Dove

Sorry couldn't resist.

I've thought on occasion about getting a concealed handgun permit, but I'm not very gun savy and wouldn't know where to begin.  I guess it's just not that big a deal for me.  I just carry me and my cell when I go outta town.  Around town, sometimes I don't remember to carry my phone.  It's a small town and not much crime much less violent crime.


----------



## Zero (Jan 30, 2008)

I used to always have a couple of knives in the front, medium hunting blade in driver's door and small blade, like a Gator knife, in the middle compartment.  Often still have one but now mainly view it as emergency/handy tool such as for jammed seatbelts or whatever. Torch in the glove box.

Used to have a beautiful Merc E190 that came with a kickass firstaid/safety box built in and removable from top of the rest behind the backseats - had surgery scissors and scalpels and every kind of bandage and flares in there. Had a mini fire extinguisher in the boot and a foldable reflective accident triangle (those Germans make some bloody good cars) - had to sell that car when moved, a damn shame...

Also often have a spare training bo or wooden katana and sometimes nunchuku in the boot for the club - but again is in the boot as is the tyre wrench and tools etc; not exactly readily accessible if guy in your face at the window.

And then of course there is the car (a nice sizeable piece of steel itself), never run anyone over (deliberately) but always willing to give it a go if the opportunity presents.


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Feb 18, 2008)

I carry a pistol in my glove box. Here is a copy of Kentucky law regarding carring a weapon in your glove box. This is Kentucky Revised Statute (KRS) 527.020 section 8.  KRS is Kentucky's laws.

http://www.lrc.ky.gov/KRS/527-00/CHAPTER.HTM

*(8)* A firearm or other deadly weapon shall not be deemed concealed on or about the person if it is located in a glove compartment, regularly installed in a motor vehicle by its manufacturer, regardless of whether said compartment is locked, unlocked, or does not have a locking mechanism. No person or organization, public or private, shall prohibit a person from keeping a firearm or ammunition, or both, or other deadly weapon in a glove compartment of a vehicle in accordance with the provisions of this subsection. Any attempt by a person or organization, public or private, to violate the provisions of this subsection may be the subject of an action
for appropriate relief or for damages in a Circuit Court or District Court of​competent jurisdiction.


----------



## geezer (Feb 18, 2008)

Zero said:


> Torch in the glove box.
> 
> Had a mini fire extinguisher in the boot and a foldable reflective accident triangle (those Germans make some bloody good cars) - had to sell that car when moved, a damn shame...
> 
> Also often have a spare training bo or wooden katana and sometimes nunchuku in the boot for the club - but again is in the boot as is the tyre wrench and tools etc; not exactly readily accessible



"Torch"?...  "boot"?... "bloody good"?... "tyre"!?  --With vocabulary like that, you better be bloody careful what you choose to stowe in the boot, mate! 'Cause you just might be living in the UK, and from what I've heard, your police don't take lightly such identifiable weapons as a katana--especially should you have to use it. For Daniel -Jade- Boone out in Kentucky, things might be a bit different, like a 12 guage with buckshot and a deer rifle being perfectly ordinary and acceptable. Still, the best things to defend yourself with, as so many others have already said, are non-weapons that you can innocently keep right at hand. I just put away my eskrima sticks and started keepning my "Club" brand steering wheel lock next to me on the passenger's seat. It's hard, heavy, and after a bit of practice , pretty handy. I can even flip it and send one end shooting out at a would-be attacker, or just separate the two sections and use it "espada y daga" style. And, who can question why it's in the front of my car? _That's where it belongs!_


----------



## pstarr (Feb 18, 2008)

I just have me.


----------



## geezer (Feb 19, 2008)

pstarr said:


> I just have me.


 
Ah, the human weapon! The truth is, with any common sense, that's all any of us _should_ need. Still...


----------



## Balrog (Mar 4, 2008)

One of my other passions is geocaching (check out geocaching.com and terracaching.com for more info).  Since caching usually involves hunting around in rocks, brush, etc. where critters live, I have my Magic Wand of Poking.  It's a 1/2 inch diameter piece of pipe, about 28 inches long.

Sounds like an Escrima stick, you say?  Well, how about that?  And I leave it in my car, nestled right down by the side of the driver's seat.  I also have a 5 cell Maglite in the car, because some of those caches are in dark areas.


----------



## Kingindian (Mar 19, 2008)

i usually kept nunchaku (double stick) in my bag


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Mar 20, 2008)

I carry a GLOCK 22C or a GLOCK 27 depending on my concealment needs.  An Emerson folder on my person as well as a Swiss army knife.  I also carry a NightOps Gladius Tactical light.  In the door I carry a maglight and a Navy survival knife in a sheath and an expandable ASP baton.  

I'm thinking about putting a mount under the backseat of my truck to tuck away a double-barrel 12-gauge stage coach model with an 18 1/4 inch barrel.


----------



## tellner (Mar 20, 2008)

sgtmac_46 said:


> In the door I carry a maglight and a Navy survival knife in a sheath and an expandable ASP baton.


If you have a decent sized Maglite isn't the baton a little bit redundant? You've already got one tool for each hand. The Maglite is at least as effective a thumper as the ASP. It's quicker to deploy. It has other uses. 



> I'm thinking about putting a mount under the backseat of my truck to tuck away a double-barrel 12-gauge stage coach model with an 18 1/4 inch barrel.


How quickly could you get at the scattergun if it's under the back seat? I'm assuming you have a crew cab or similar.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Mar 21, 2008)

tellner said:


> If you have a decent sized Maglite isn't the baton a little bit redundant? You've already got one tool for each hand. The Maglite is at least as effective a thumper as the ASP. It's quicker to deploy. It has other uses.


 I'm a fan of redundancy.....plus, after being a cop for 11 years, i've grown accustomed to carrying light in left hand, gun/impact tool in right.  I consider the Maglite my 'quick jab' weapon/illumination device, to be soon followed by the hammer from the right.....a little impromptu siniwali!




tellner said:


> How quickly could you get at the scattergun if it's under the back seat? I'm assuming you have a crew cab or similar.


  Since I carry a GLOCK on my hip, I wouldn't have the shotgun for immediate use.....more of a survival tool should circumstances present themselves where I expect I might have to soon repel boarders.....what exactly would that be?  Who knows, but when the crap hits the fan I feel much more comfortable with a 12 gauge in my hands.


----------



## Carol (Mar 21, 2008)

sgtmac_46 said:


> I'm a fan of redundancy.....plus, after being a cop for 11 years, i've grown accustomed to carrying light in left hand, gun/impact tool in right.  I consider the Maglite my 'quick jab' weapon/illumination device, to be soon followed by the hammer from the right.....a little impromptu siniwali!
> 
> 
> Since I carry a GLOCK on my hip, I wouldn't have the shotgun for immediate use.....more of a survival tool should circumstances present themselves where I expect I might have to soon repel boarders.....what exactly would that be?  Who knows, but when the crap hits the fan I feel much more comfortable with a 12 gauge in my hands.



No one argues with a shotgun...


----------



## Carol (Mar 21, 2008)

A hunk of rebar and an old cell phone charger.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 21, 2008)

Moldy Twinkies. Ya never know what's in 'em.


----------



## tellner (Mar 21, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> Moldy Twinkies. Ya never know what's in 'em.


 
Moldy Twinkies? Those things have the shelf life of gravel and are the only food product that is determined by the FDA to actually be undead. What have you done to them to make them molder? Did you infect them with the Andromeda Strain?


----------



## kailat (Mar 21, 2008)

Me!!!


----------



## SenseiBear (Mar 21, 2008)

kailat said:


> Me!!!


dammit you beat me to it...


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 21, 2008)

tellner said:


> Moldy Twinkies? Those things have the shelf life of gravel and are the only food product that is determined by the FDA to actually be undead. What have you done to them to make them molder? Did you infect them with the Andromeda Strain?


+
If I told ya ...


----------

